# [SOLVED] HP DeskJet 340 printer driver



## slvr216 (Nov 16, 2007)

I need the printer driver(s) for the HP DeskJet 340 portable printer. I am running Windows XP Professional. Have had no response from HP.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: HP DeskJet 340 printer driver*

This printer is very old. Try this http://www.download.com/HP-DeskJet-340-PrintSmart-Driver/3000-2116_4-900761.html but it is for 98, but it may work. You may need to upgrade your computer. Have you recently upgraded from 98?


----------



## slvr216 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: HP DeskJet 340 printer driver*

Thanks for the help. I have upgraded my computer. I just wanted to have this portable printer that I already own to take with me on trips. 

Found a link on the HP site that said all I have to do is connect the printer via the cables and the drivers will automatically install. I'll try that first. If that doesn't work I'll try your link.


----------

